# Need help choosing a TC mod



## Kyle Maneveldt (24/7/15)

Hey vapers. So I'm really stuck at the moment.. I'm wanting to upgrade to a box mod and preferably temperature control.. I've been trying to decide and I'm having alot of trouble making a final decision. I've been looking at the Smok M80, IPV4S, Evic VT and the IPV3 Li Need help on deciding which one too get. What are your views? Pros and cons?
Thanks, Kyle


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

Kyle Maneveldt said:


> Hey vapers. So I'm really stuck at the moment.. I'm wanting to upgrade to a box mod and preferably temperature control.. I've been trying to decide and I'm having alot of trouble making a final decision. I've been looking at the Smok M80, IPV4S, Evic VT and the IPV3 Li Need help on deciding which one too get. What are your views? Pros and cons?
> Thanks, Kyle


I own an ipv4 and I like it.I want a snow wolf.The eleaf istick 40w is a steal at 30 bucks@broke vapers .com


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

Kyle Maneveldt said:


> Hey vapers. So I'm really stuck at the moment.. I'm wanting to upgrade to a box mod and preferably temperature control.. I've been trying to decide and I'm having alot of trouble making a final decision. I've been looking at the Smok M80, IPV4S, Evic VT and the IPV3 Li Need help on deciding which one too get. What are your views? Pros and cons?
> Thanks, Kyle


Kyle, really do your home work to see which mod is for you ,what's your budget ?There's reviews for all models on line. When you decide on one go check on line for great deals there. If that's the way you choose, cause you may prefer a local vendor for convince and warranty issues.Send me a pm if I can help answer any questions on online deals, I know all the sites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jleroux911 (30/7/15)

@kyleManeveldt I have a sigelei 75w TC I wana part with


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

If you're looking at TC mods you need to take the Smok M80 off your list. It has a crude sort of software program that regulates the power delivery on regular Kanthal builds but doesn't have proper Temperature Sensing. As far as I know it doesn't work with Nickel or Titanium.

Here are my opinions:

The iStick 40tc is a great place to start, it's small, cheap and eLeaf has a good track record with mods. 

I personally don't like the IPV mods, the older ones tend to lose their paint very fast, don't know about the new ones. Plus, they're quite bulky.

Evic VT is a great option. 60w with 5000mah battery in a very compact shell. Seems everyone that has this mod is quite impressed.

The Sigelei mods are also pretty solid but again, I don't like the looks, they're way too square and pointy.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

btw @Kyle Maneveldt, I've edited your thread title with a better description of your question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (31/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> If you're looking at TC mods you need to take the Smok M80 off your list. It has a crude sort of software program that regulates the power delivery on regular Kanthal builds but doesn't have proper Temperature Sensing. As far as I know it doesn't work with Nickel or Titanium.
> 
> Here are my opinions:
> 
> ...



What about the SX Mini M Class?


----------



## MetalGearX (31/7/15)

Evic VT

1. For the price
2. For the battery life
3. For the temp control
4. For the look


In that order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito (31/7/15)

I have a evic I want to part ways with? PM me if interested.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> What about the SX Mini M Class?


SX Mini in a heartbeat! If you can afford it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (31/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> SX Mini in a heartbeat! If you can afford it


Thanks man I was just wondering why you never mentioned my toy


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Thanks man I was just wondering why you never mentioned my toy


My gat jik vir een van daai goetertjies, I was just trying to stick to the OP's list 

Your new toy is frikken awesome, there is so much jealousiness about that SXm


----------



## GadgetFreak (31/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> My gat jik vir een van daai goetertjies, I was just trying to stick to the OP's list
> 
> Your new toy is frikken awesome, there is so much jealousiness about that SXm


Ek moes baaie van my mods verkoop net vir die speelgoed!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NYRAD (27/10/15)

Hey all i currently have a Evic Vt with a Billow V2 tank but id like to upgrade my Evic Vt with something that has upgradable firmware and so on also i prefer TC over WT mode  I really love the smok xcube II but i see the app is really buggy but can i set everything on the device without the need of the app ?


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/15)

NYRAD said:


> Hey all i currently have a Evic Vt with a Billow V2 tank but id like to upgrade my Evic Vt with something that has upgradable firmware and so on also i prefer TC over WT mode  I really love the smok xcube II but i see the app is really buggy but can i set everything on the device without the need of the app ?


Sounds to me like the eVic VTC Mini would suit you quite well


----------



## NYRAD (27/10/15)

so dont go with the smok ? i was thinking the VTC mini aswell but if i wanna fiddle into wattage mode will 75watts be plenty im not looking for a hot vape but a constant one like a norm cig thats why i enjoy TC also size of the mod doesnt bother me that much


----------



## whatalotigot (27/10/15)

IPV3Li would be the best out of the lot,

Stay away from SMOK
Pay the extra from ipv4s to ipv3li
Evic doesnt have enough power. 

That leaves you with IPV3Li

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYRAD (27/10/15)

whatalotigot said:


> IPV3Li would be the best out of the lot,
> 
> Stay away from SMOK
> Pay the extra from ipv4s to ipv3li
> ...


links to it please ? and also why would you say stay away from smok ? and can you upgrade the firmware on the one you mention ?


----------



## stevie g (27/10/15)

Smok caters to gimmicky ideas. The Smok X cube 2 with a led screen on the top of the mod exactly where your juice is going to leak when your tank loses vacuum. All tanks leak when exposed to temperature changes like sitting in a hot car. 

I wouldn't say automatically choose the IPV3li as it has a bigger footprint, feels hard and angular in the hand compared to the IPV4S. 

Go for the 4s in my opinion cheaper lighter feels nicer and costs less.


----------



## stevie g (27/10/15)

Single battery mods can't go the distance I don't even look at them these days. Dual for the win.


----------



## NYRAD (27/10/15)

Ok thanks makes sense please can you post some links to suggested mods and is my billow v2 still fine or is there a better option now ?


----------



## stevie g (27/10/15)

Rather ask who has stock in the vendors section. The Billow v2 is liked by many.

Pickup an RDA/dripper to supplement the Billow.


----------



## NYRAD (27/10/15)

Whats a rda dripper sorry very new to the mod scene and whats the name of the one to ask in who has stock  and can it have firmware updates


----------



## stevie g (27/10/15)

Ask about the IPV4S and yes it has a usb port for firmware updates if it will ever receive any I don't know because it doesn't have any functional flaws I've discovered. 

Fyi you can't charge it via the usb you'll need a separate charger for the batteries. 

Google Aeolus RDA or DOGE RDA that will give you a pretty good idea of where drippers fit in.


----------



## whatalotigot (28/10/15)

IPV3Li is up gradable to 200W and supports firmware updates! 

Its an over all better mod,

SMOK i have seen way to many issues, and yes gimmicks!


----------



## zadiac (28/10/15)

Why not get this. Once off and you will be future proof for a long time. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reuleaux-dna200-mod.t16071/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

